# bigfoot sceptical



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

now no one judge me but it think that bigfoot actually is real. what are everybody else's veiws on this elusive creature?


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

I am with you i think they are real too


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

have you seen them personally or have you seen evidence? there are pictures on this site. ill send them to you.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

cool send then to me i have just seen evidance


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

look by the branches for a face. it almost looks like an ewok from star wars.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I think Eriesteamer might be a bigfoot!!


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=18740

look for the face by the branch tips. you can only see the face if you zoom in.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Do believe that If one of the "bigfoot's" that have been encountered in southern ohio will stop bye Springfield Lake (so everyone can have a good look at him (or her) address a fishing club and show how and where to catch a certain size fish... we can solve quite a few problems.. God... You gotta love it... reminds me of conversations with my own grandson (while out fishin)....... Sure keeps me on my toes.......As I said "god bless em"....


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

dont be a hater, man


----------



## schwing343 (Apr 11, 2006)

i didnt see the face big guy


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

im still not sold on bigfoot being real...but there is somethin out there i think. but what i dont know...but i know i sure do love watchin shows about it on tv i think its interesting.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

schwing343 said:


> i didnt see the face big guy


did you zoom in? very left, looks like an ewok ,not ringing any bells?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

all i see is a mishandled pike and a tool...........whoops  i mean ewok?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

fishingful said:


> all i see is a mishandled pike and a tool...........whoops  i mean ewok?


again did you zoom in?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

There might be something to this Bigfoot thing! I came across this on youtube, it was filmed at LaDue Reservoir. 

[nomedia="http://youtube.com/watch?v=YNgSkB3IAG4"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

lol i seen it...............runnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

I cant believe I just watched that video. these kids in Ohio need to get a life.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Muskie Man said:


> I cant believe I just watched that video. these kids in Ohio need to get a life.


LOL!

I just watched it too!

Go visit Mogadore if you wanna see one!


----------



## buzzedredneck (Jun 26, 2007)

i believe in god, the holy ghost, other ghost and even aliens but dont ya think by now some nimrod wouldve shot a bigfoot by now?


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am a nimrod! sorry to say but bigfoot if you come across my path when I am locked and loaded best believe I will put one in your hairy butt for sure! wonder how much you get paid for that!!! you got to get millions for the 1st sasquatch! you just got to tell bigfoot when you see him. too bad the economy sucks Mr. Foot but I'm gonna have to pop a cap in ya! rofl..... but seriously there could be such a thing tho you never know. I seen some shows that made me think.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Bigfoot? Honestly? The cabin fever is making you guys crazy. I'm gonna go pray for spring so you'll have fish to talk about again.

Friggin bigfoot. Unreal.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I do not beleive in bigfoot.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i have to agree with those who disbelieve. c'mon guys, bigfoot. im sure someone would have wasted one by now if in fact, it existed. whats next, you guys will believe :C the browns have a chance at the super bowl:C . hahahaha!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I JUST CAUGHT A BIGFOOT ON MY WAY TO WORK THIS MORNING WANT TO BUY IT?


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

This Is Hilarious!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The grassman of the Cuyahoga Valley -
(google it)
http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=15885


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Fishingful, Looks like you found a picture of Lawrence Taylor after a month long crack binge.You gotta admit, there is a striking resemblance..........Mark


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> Fishingful, Looks like you found a picture of Lawrence Taylor after a month long crack binge.You gotta admit, there is a striking resemblance..........Mark


hahaha..........still for sale


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

so theres no such thing as ufos either I am sure? we are the only beings in the whole universe. I don't know about that. I belive in stuff. ghosts I believe in for sure also. I guess a bigfoot could be out there. for all you know it could be some hairy ass homeless dude that lived in the woods all his life lol. I have seen weird video footage of stuff on tv. . heres one. 




this is credible footage as I watched a show about it and they had the same angles set up and had a guy in a suit try to copy it and move as fast as this thing (faster than a olympic runner). he tripped and fell head over heels everytime he tried and was completely exhausted after trying it just once.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Bigfoots (Bigfeets?) are make believe creatures, just like leprachauns and eskimos.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I believe in pot-o-gold at end of rainbows, unicorns, and sugar plum fairies. LOL.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

I think I dated a bigfoot before. Wow she had some planks on her. I'm talking nailing a 360 on the half-pipe at the X-Games barefooted.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

spidey said:


> I think I dated a bigfoot before. Wow she had some planks on her. I'm talking nailing a 360 on the half-pipe at the X-Games barefooted.


Rofl haha thats some funny stuff


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

When we were fishing at Pymatuning some was yelling that they saw Bigfoot. Turned out to be Toxic running without a shirt on to go pee behind a tree. He now shaves his back so no like you guys will shoot him.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Osama and Bigfoot have something in common. They both can hide from the US.
Which I think is BS. If we wanted Osama, or bigfoot, we'd have them both.....

Why is this thread in NE fishing reports anyways?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

MYSTRY SOLVED
i found this on the net so it must be true


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

this just in bigfoot reported to have left ohio and is on vacation in florida


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

geezzzz is there open water yet lol


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I wish it was time to fish.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

FireMurph said:


> When we were fishing at Pymatuning some was yelling that they saw Bigfoot. Turned out to be Toxic running without a shirt on to go pee behind a tree. He now shaves his back so no like you guys will shoot him.


NOW THAT, i believe:S


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

buzzedredneck said:


> i believe in god, the holy ghost, other ghost and even aliens but dont ya think by now some nimrod wouldve shot a bigfoot by now?


Judging by what I have seen in the woods deer hunting during gun season I think Bigfoot is safe in ohio.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Of course Bigfoot is real. I saw him in some beer commercials on TV !


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Whaler said:


> Of course Bigfoot is real. I saw him in some beer commercials on TV !


yep heres his lastest sightin!



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVM62idO9MA"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/nomedia]


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

creekcrawler said:


> The grassman of the Cuyahoga Valley -
> (google it)
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=15885



Grassman = too much grass smoked. I've been on the towpath, buckeye trail almost daily or nightly the past 15-20 years never seen or heard it. then again never smoked enough grass


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

For the guys out hunting down Bigfoot, you might want to think about this.You know what they say about guys with big feet? If you see one, don't turn your back on him, or is that the real reason they're out looking for one? ......Mark


P.S.There must have been a sighting at Tinker's Creek a couple years ago


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

the only reason they havent found bigfoot or osama is because chuck norris hasnt started looking for him yet.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

icefisherman4life said:


> the only reason they havent found bigfoot or osama is because chuck norris hasnt started looking for him yet.



chuck norris doesn't go hunting, he goes killin'


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

pot won't make you see a bigfoot. trust me on that one. now acid is another story!!! haha


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> pot won't make you see a bigfoot. trust me on that one. now acid is another story!!! haha


now that i second. LMAO that was really funny.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Pffffft, cough.
Duuuude, the _grassman_!
Yup, good grass, man.
No Duuuude, look! It's the _Grassman_!
pffft. cough, cough
I know, I can feel the grass, man. Pretty good stuff.
No Duude, the *grassman* is standing behind you....


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

creekcrawler said:


> Pffffft, cough.
> Duuuude, the _grassman_!
> Yup, good grass, man.
> No Duuuude, look! It's the _Grassman_!
> ...



haha sounds like that could be a couple guys I know.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Fishaholic69 said:


> haha sounds like that could be a couple guys I know.


same here man


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

I think everyone here knows a few "grass" men. On the topic though, if bigfoot were real, and you went based on the "footage" that has circulated, don't you think by now someone would've spotted a big, lumbering, hairy beast? Kurt Rambis kind of proved that those things aren't all that elusive.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

jcustunner24 said:


> I think everyone here knows a few "grass" men. On the topic though, if bigfoot were real, and you went based on the "footage" that has circulated, don't you think by now someone would've spotted a big, lumbering, hairy beast? Kurt Rambis kind of proved that those things aren't all that elusive.


true but they have found a footprint of the creature and it had a lot of markings that no human or ape had. and there was way too much detail in that print for it to be a fake. no one would go through that much trouble.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

castmaster00 said:


> and there was way too much detail in that print for it to be a fake. no one would go through that much trouble.



Have you visited the 'Lure Making' thread?


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

castmaster00 said:


> true but they have found a footprint of the creature and it had a lot of markings that no human or ape had. and there was way too much detail in that print for it to be a fake. no one would go through that much trouble.


You wouldn't think farmers would go through the trouble of taking their John Deere out in the middle of their cornfield and making patterns to resemble crop circles either, but it has happened.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

FireMurph said:


> When we were fishing at Pymatuning some was yelling that they saw Bigfoot. Turned out to be Toxic running without a shirt on to go pee behind a tree. He now shaves his back so no like you guys will shoot him.



LOL, I'm kicking yours and EZ'ies A$$!


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Two years ago I decided to contact a couple of "Bigfoot Researchers" and claim that I had come in contact with a bigfoot at Salt Fork while deer hunting. The catch is that I did so through email and gave them all my buddy Niks cell phone number and address. Long story short Nik had tons of calls from these people and the so called sighting was published with his name in it, It was funny as hell.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

you know why we havent found osama or bigfoot? cause they both work for the goverment. why look when we know right where they are.


smallie75 said:


> Osama and Bigfoot have something in common. They both can hide from the US.
> Which I think is BS. If we wanted Osama, or bigfoot, we'd have them both.....
> 
> Why is this thread in NE fishing reports anyways?


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

creekcrawler said:


> The grassman of the Cuyahoga Valley -
> (google it)
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=15885


Thats it! BFRO had some idiot contact my buddy like twenty times to interview him about the bigfoot sighting I lied about. I cant remember his name but the one time he called and we all picked up the phone trying to act serious and busted out laughing and had to hang up on him. I also made up a story using a different name and told them I saw a 4 ft tall bat come out of a cave and they bugged me for months to meet them at the property I lied about seeing it at. These people are fools and if you dont believe me make up your own fake story and contact them. Let me see if I can find a link to my so called sighting....I'll be back!


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

This is what the have reduced my whole story to....

May of 2004 a hunter reports seeing a seven to eight foot tall black in color Bigfoot creature at Salt Fork State Park. Eyewitness was never interview by myself but by another individual.

I was laughing so hard reading through some of the "sightings" , there was one where a guy saw a pack of them and another where the bigoot had eaten a deers liver.....great stuff!

These sites got me convinced....
http://www.geocities.com/squatch_45694/new1.html
http://www.ohiobigfoot.org/
http://www.angelfire.com/oh/ohiobigfoot/home.html

And dont forget to check out the sketches....
http://www.bfro.net/avevid/mjm/ohsket.asp


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if i see it, well, if its brown(or gray) is down.lol. i dont care if im driving and its in someones front yard, i takin bigfoot down!!! ya, hear me bigfoot?? you going down!!! did i hear early retirement?

dont worry jess, i know your face and your safe buddy, but hey, keep the shirt on. for all of us.lol.


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

Wake my wife up sneaking out to go to the lake and bigfoot will look like pee-wee herman!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I think a midwestern fisherman flying a B-52 Stratofortress blew Osama away years ago and took leave and headed to the lake.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

The new call from M.A.D. called the Buck Growl sounds like Bigfoots cousin!
EEeerrrrRRRRRooWWWW! This was one entertaining forum!
Spidey- that's some funny shite!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The possibility exists in remote regions like the Congo, S. America, and other virgin land masses all over the world and even Oregon/Washington where an unidentified species could live and never be seen. On the other hand, you know there are animals out there in numbers that you seldom see. Look how good deer hide for example. There are 52 kagillion of them in every county and it's semi rare to see them even driving. How many fox do you ever see? How many pheasant? How many Snipes?
All I'm saying is that if there were a very small number of them, it's theoretically possible that they could hide among us. Somewhere out there...deep in the woods...watching... key the spooky music


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Bringing up a old thread I believe and heard it.


----------



## phantomace08 (Jul 7, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> The possibility exists in remote regions like the Congo, S. America, and other virgin land masses all over the world and even Oregon/Washington where an unidentified species could live and never be seen. On the other hand, you know there are animals out there in numbers that you seldom see. Look how good deer hide for example. There are 52 kagillion of them in every county and it's semi rare to see them even driving. How many fox do you ever see? How many pheasant? How many Snipes?
> All I'm saying is that if there were a very small number of them, it's theoretically possible that they could hide among us. Somewhere out there...deep in the woods...watching... key the spooky music



That's kind of what I feel about it. It is theoretically possible that some sort of animal is out there that we have not seen before, but I would think it would be out west somewhere, not Summit County. 

My uncle jokes and says that bigfoot is just the result of inbreeding hairy ********!


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

KWILSON512 said:


> Two years ago I decided to contact a couple of "Bigfoot Researchers" and claim that I had come in contact with a bigfoot at Salt Fork while deer hunting. The catch is that I did so through email and gave them all my buddy Niks cell phone number and address. Long story short Nik had tons of calls from these people and the so called sighting was published with his name in it, It was funny as hell.


That's hilarious! I'm gonna have to try that myself lol


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

sasquatch is alive and well and she lives in willard


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

My nephew and I used to discuss Bigfoot alot. I always said..." If there really are Sasquatches out there I dont think there is a very big population.Not very big at all or the sightings would be numerous and well documented. Therefore with such a small population they would have to be doing some serious in-breeding and each generation would get more and more ..how shall we say-- mentally challenged. At this point they would be trying to shove food in their ears to eat. 
Having said that...I did get out of the boat one evening while fishing mogadore with him to investigate a foriegn animalistic noise coming from the woods between the boathouse and congress lake rd.I happened to have a video camera with me. The noise I have to admit had me baffled and a little
nervous. I kept thinking what the hell is this thing? It was a big pot belly pig somebody turned lose and looked to be surviving pretty well. That was funny. 
I still think they would be shoving food in thier ears. If they exist.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Im going to try not to get religous. But like Some Indian Tribes he is a guardian and can vanish with in air. There a movie where it does the same thing. Most of the story's you hear they saw them then it disapeared. Maye it's true maybe it really can do it. I don't know I believe in it. Researchers find new tings all the time. 

If it was me you hear about how it seems to study us. Instead of people looking for it. Let it come look fo us. Camp out set up a trap set up cameras and wait for this thing. I have told the same thing to resarchers but they have yet to do it. 

If I had the money to I would set something up just like this and get more people involved even if nothing comes out of it it would still be an adventure. 

I can always go on with Ghost you all more than welcome to tay at my house and watch my Grandpa play pranks on you Yes my house is haunted.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

While deer hunting in Pa. a couple of years ago.I was driving down this back road and this 7 foot or better hairy man waved me down..Too tall to ride in the front of my S10 so I told him to get in the back...After driving about 10 miles he tapped on the cab and I stopped..He got out gave me a smile and off into the woods he went...Never said a word the whole time...Do you think it was..?????????....I also have 20 acres of Ocean Front property in Indiana for sale ...anyone interested.......Jim...................


----------



## fishholio (May 13, 2004)

one question? where are the bones of just one creature?are they so smart that they burry them of burn them i dont think so complete fabrication in my opinion same as aliens nonsense


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

where I just moved people talk about it all the time, there's bigfoot resturaunts and motels ect. you could believe one could live hear looking in the woods, theres definantly wildlife, deer every day, almost hit a mountain lion last week driving. but the problem is people come out here looking for them, its foggy dense woods. your mind plays tricks on you when you are looking for somthing, I saw a taller gentelman walk into the woods off the road the other day, looked just like the vidoes you see. the light was too low to get more than a silluette(sp) and in a small car you were too low to tell how tall it was, to be honest if he wasnt standing next to the road when I drove by I wouldnt know what to think(i'm a sceptic so I would have said tall guy), but now I'm pretty certain its people fooling themselves into thinking they are real, you never hear of sceptics seeing them(atleast I havnt)


----------



## whiskerfish (Apr 14, 2007)

I was visiting my old buddy from the Marines,... he lives in Calispell Montana. While I was there I asked him (jokingly) if there were any sasquatch around. He took me to the reservation to meet with an expert tracker. He says if there are any around, he is the guy who can find one. So I get introduced to the guy, and I asked him if he could find me a sasquatch so that I can take a picture. He looked very puzzled..."sas-kwach??", he asked. I said "Yeah, you know.... real big,.. really hairy,... and smells really bad.....sasquatch!!!" He goes "OH!!! I know what you looking for! You want picture?" I said "yeah!!!"
He hands me a picture of ... [edited- this is a family site]


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> While deer hunting in Pa. a couple of years ago.I was driving down this back road and this 7 foot or better hairy man waved me down..Too tall to ride in the front of my S10 so I told him to get in the back...After driving about 10 miles he tapped on the cab and I stopped..He got out gave me a smile and off into the woods he went...Never said a word the whole time...Do you think it was..?????????....I also have 20 acres of Ocean Front property in Indiana for sale ...anyone interested.......Jim...................


I never really believed it till what I am sure what I heard and seen
was one. You life might really change if you stumble across one. 



> I was visiting my old buddy from the Marines,... he lives in Calispell Montana. While I was there I asked him (jokingly) if there were any sasquatch around. He took me to the reservation to meet with an expert tracker. He says if there are any around, he is the guy who can find one. So I get introduced to the guy, and I asked him if he could find me a sasquatch so that I can take a picture. He looked very puzzled..."sas-kwach??", he asked. I said "Yeah, you know.... real big,.. really hairy,... and smells really bad.....sasquatch!!!" He goes "OH!!! I know what you looking for! You want picture?" I said "yeah!!!"
> He hands me a picture of ... [edited- this is a family site]



Good One


----------

